# Predatory Malawi Haps



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't think I've ever posted pics here before...wanted to share some of my collection...

Dimidiochromis compressiceps...starting to color up









Dimidiochromis dimidiatus


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

OK, that worked...I like how the pics are auto-sized here

This fish was sold as Champsochromis spilorhynchus...some have suggested it looks like a hybrid?...I don't have enough experience with them to know for sure...any thoughts?









This is a promising young Champsochromis caeruleus...hoping it turns out to be a male...showing alot better colors then the other juvie Champs, and "he" is the biggest of the group.


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Can't see his 2 horizontal stripes in this pic but he's a Tyrannochromis macrostoma









Hard to beat an Electric Blue...amazing colors on these guys, S. fryeri


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Some very nice fish there.


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Some very nice fish there.


Thanks much Fogelhund 

a few more...

this ones a real show off...Nimbochromis venustus









reminds me of a grouper...Nimbochromis polystigma









the glutton in the tank...Nimbochromis livingstonii









no new pics of this guy although he's alot bigger now and showing some blue...N. linni


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Not 100% sure on the IDs of these Rhamps but this is what they were sold as...

Rhamphochromis esox









Rhamphochromis macrophthalmus









Rhamphochromis longiceps "yellow belly"...this little guy is a tyrant compared to his more placid cousins.









I have some more species growing out...I'll post them up as they start to mature...I'm going for an all male Hap tank although there will be exceptions...like the R. esox


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

> ...I'm going for an all male Hap tank although there will be exceptions...


That must be a big azz tank. :thumb:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Sick fish mate, i love big haps!

In regards to your Champsochromis spilorhynchus. It does look hybrid. The head shape and mouth shape looks off, looks like there is a bit of Aristochromis Christyi in there, it's mouth suggests it more then anything. The bottom jaw is meant to protrude out further then the top jaw line

Here is a pick of my young male.









And a full grown adult


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

Those are smokin fish.

I setting up my big hap tank now - waiting for the slimline baqckground as we speak

How big is your tank? I am doing mine in a 220


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Good lord those are nice looking fish.

The only thing I don't like is that they make my plans to do a 125 seem woefully inadequate.

And even nicer pictures. I like that you've managed to photograph them over a dark background as opposed to using photoshop to paint the background black, as is so often seen.

kevin


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Reel North said:


> Those are smokin fish.
> 
> I setting up my big hap tank now - waiting for the slimline baqckground as we speak
> 
> How big is your tank? I am doing mine in a 220


Thanks 

They're actually in two tanks right now...180 and a 120...I have a 300 for them but I'm moving (I hate moving  ) in September so decided to wait on setting it up until then...love those backgrounds.


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Awesome pics!


Thanks


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

ridley25 said:


> Good lord those are nice looking fish.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is that they make my plans to do a 125 seem woefully inadequate.
> 
> ...


Thank you  
I like the dark background shots as well.


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Wolffishin said:


> > ...I'm going for an all male Hap tank although there will be exceptions...
> 
> 
> That must be a big azz tank. :thumb:


Once they get bigger they'll definitely need one


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> Sick fish mate, i love big haps!
> 
> In regards to your Champsochromis spilorhynchus. It does look hybrid. The head shape and mouth shape looks off, looks like there is a bit of Aristochromis Christyi in there, it's mouth suggests it more then anything. The bottom jaw is meant to protrude out further then the top jaw line


Thanks  me too!
A. christyi was what some others thought as well.

What you suggest about the bottom jaw makes sense to me...not sure why that didn't click before.

I've seen the pic of that adult male before, I'll try and upload a pic of mine yawning in that same pose tonight...they're actually very similar in structure...yours clearly looks like what a "real" spilo should look like.


----------



## Fu3l (Dec 17, 2009)

How did you take those pictures? I have never succeeded so far with having a blakc background with no lights but still getting the fish highlighted.


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Fu3l said:


> How did you take those pictures? I have never succeeded so far with having a blakc background with no lights but still getting the fish highlighted.


I use one of those flashes that is on a cord...speedlite (?)(they have wireless ones also) I put it on the lid of the tank so it flashes from above...other then that I don't know much...I don't really keep track of the settings...

...I just snap hundreds of pics and hope that one or two comes out ok :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow you should have your pictures published they are amazing!!!!


----------



## Norbert (Jan 18, 2008)

Dj823cichild said:


> Wow you should have your pictures published they are amazing!!!!


Thank you  much appreciated!

I've had enough different people form the opinion mine is some type of hybrid that I'm convinced...either way it will end up a stunning fish as an adult I think and I'm still actively trying to find some "wild" C. spilo's but...

Just for arguments sake, check out this comparison of my C. spilo yawning in roughly the same pose as some one elses C. spilo...very similar in shape and structure considering mine is a sub-adult and the other appears close to fully adult...

...I suppose I'm assuming the adult fish shown for comparison is a pure C. spilo though...

mine is on the left...the adult shown for comparison on the right is not mine


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

The more i look at your fish the more im satisfied that yours is just a maturing "pure" Spilo. Yours has the distinctive spot between the eye and jaw which is a good sign. The mouth is the area of concern. Definately looking better however.

Here is a pic from google images. Maybe if you can do the same with this pic as a comparison and maybe a few others from google. I would chop some but im at work.
http://www.geocities.jp/masupyon2000/DSCF084011.jpg

Steven


----------

